

Why There's So Much Confusion Over Nutrition and Health - kafkaesque
http://lifehacker.com/why-theres-so-much-confusion-over-nutrition-and-fitness-1572870867

======
relampago
A confusing piece about explaining the confusion. Ten minutes of reading, I'm
more confused.

